# Yoshi is sick



## eromo (Aug 28, 2011)

Yoshi my havanese is sick. His symptoms are loss of appetite, shaking, refusing to get up, refusing to drink water. Can someone please help with the diagnoses


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

So so sorry about your Yoshi. I would call an emergency vet immediately. Again, so sorry and I hope it works out.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

You should take him to the vet.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Take him to the vet. Please keep us posted. We're sending our healing thoughts to Yoshi.


----------



## jcarol (Mar 20, 2010)

I agree with the others. Call the emergency vet and take him in if you can.


----------



## eromo (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone we talked to the vet and he said to just let Yoshi rest so that's what we are doing


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I had a dog that had these symptoms and it was a serious blockage. If Yoshi doesn't improve very soon, I would go to an emergency vet.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Personally, I would take him to the emergency vet. Better to find out it's not serious than find out you waited too long if it is. Thinking of you and sending healing vibes.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Did you take his temperature? I hope you decided to take him to the emergency.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Oh my. I don't agree with your vet. If you are concerned, take him to the emergency hospital. You will regret it if it turns out to be something life threatening, like he ate poison. I hope he will be ok. We will be praying and thinking about your little one.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Not that I'm an expert but I think you should consider changing vets....not eating is not that big of a deal because all of ours at one time or another skip a meal.....but shaking, not drinking water and not getting up are NOT normal ...I would take him in anyways..........


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Did you get any answers? If he's not drinking water, things can go downhill fast when they get dehydrated, so its always better to be safe then sorry and go to the vet.

Kara


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I agree with the others, our dogs are so small that dehydration can have a very serious effect in a short space of time.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I agree with everyone. Better safe then sorry.


----------



## tcollins (May 1, 2011)

How is Yoshi now? Is he feeling better after a day of rest?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hoping Yoshi is feeling better!


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

We are worried about Yoshi...please update us....thanks


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Yeah! Update please! You're worrying us!


----------



## eromo (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks for the support everyone. Yoshi has rested a lot in the past few days and now he is back to full health and running around like there is no tommorrow


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

That's great to hear!!!!! Did you ever find out what was making him feel sick?

Did I miss pictures of Yoshi in another thread perhaps?


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

I'm so glad to hear Yoshi is better!!!!!


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for the update and GREAT news he is feeling so much better!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Glad to hear Yoshi is back to normal again!


----------



## Fluffball (Jul 21, 2011)

So good to know your furbaby is doing better. Still i would suggest you go get a second opinion and have him checked.
When Uli did that i panicked and rushed her to the hospital however after a night in there and $1200 later they couldn't tell me what was wrong, they just stabilized her. Thank God a friend suggested i tried her vet. Never believed quiropractice and acupuncture can b that powerful= in the end it was pancreatitis, and strained vertebrae. So if you have the chance go look for another vet, it is always necessary to know what is wrong so it does not happen again.
All my best wishes to you and Yoshi


----------

